# Limping?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tess has been limping today.. not putting weight on her back left leg very much. She is still running/playing as normal. I moved her leg around and it's a bit sore halfway between her foot and her.. knee? I guess- where the leg bends. Should I bring her into the vet or wait it out?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I would wait it out...If she isn't putting any weight on it by tomorrow evening then I would definitely bring her in Wednesday morning. As she is an iggy...Well, you know, those legs are so delicate.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

When she is walking she is not putting any weight, but she is still running and jumping on it- I'll try to keep her quiet for a couple days. It's definitely not broken, thank god.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Has she ever had her patellas/knees checked out? Ziva was doing something similar and we figured she did something to her patella, I've been *attempting* to keep her calm & sedate as she gets too active she won't put weight on it. She'll probably need surgery but we are trying the conservative route (rest & glucosamine) for now.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

No, but she was 100% fine until this morning. I am hoping she just got caught in the deck or something and its nothing serious!!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

She might have bruised it. Scotty did that with his front leg after a fall. Blaise did something similar landing wrong when he was jumping. Both were almost back to normal by the next day. Hope, it's something simple and easy.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Yikes, limping and knees make me nervous...Been through 2 knee surgeries! I would definitely keep her quiet. If you don't see improvement after a couple days of rest, I would be having it looked at. Maybe it's just a sprain (keeping fingers and paws crossed that's all it is) I would give some glucosamine, it has anti-inflammatory that would help with a sprain.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I would also rest for a few days (about a week)-strict rest. No jumping or running, etc. If the limp is still there, even if it's barely noticeable, after a week I'd head to the vet. If it seems ok after a week, but worsens again with exercise, I'd be off to the vet, preferrably an ortho vet.
My girl Java tore both ACLs last year at the same time and had back to back knee surgeries....it's not something I'd wish on anyone.
Good luck.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I was wrong- it's the foot itself that is sore. I can manipulate the foot quite a bit and it doesn't cause much pain unless it's quite hard. The foot bends just fine. I wonder what it could be.. the last thing I need is a surgery!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I doubt she will need surgery for her foot, there's a chance, but at this point I think she just needs rest. My guess is that she stressed or pulled something. Give her some serious rest...and I mean it. Keep her inside and only take her out on leashed walks for potty time. You can also heat and cold pack it to take down any inflammation. I would heat/cold pack it alternating the two for 15-20 minutes each every couple of hours. 

I know that keeping an iggy tied down is nearly impossible....but....just do your best LOL


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Should I consider giving her an anti-inflammatory? (are there any that are safe for dogs?)

Would a covered hot water bottle/covered icepack work? 

I guess I'll just keep her with me at all times for now. Potty breaks are easy, if Bishy isn't outside also she does a quick pee and goes back in.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

We have doggie aspirin in our first aid kit, but it is buffered (and especially for dogs). To my knowledge, the worst thing about giving people aspirin to a dog is the havoc it can wreak on their digestive system. 

Covered hot water bottle/covered ice park work great. We did this for Minnie after she ran for two hours straight with other great dane friends and had a bit of a sore back leg the next day. I didn't need to give her aspirin -- this did the trick.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Is aspirin an anti inflammatory as well as a painkiller?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Is aspirin an anti inflammatory as well as a painkiller?


Yep. 

Man... I was just reading this thread today and then... DARN IT. Minnie hurt her back left leg too -- what are the odds? Chasing a dog at the dog park her hip/femur hit the corner of a picnic table. DOH. She was limping pretty good immediately after the fact but is now putting more weight on it. Nothing's broken but I'm willing to bet she's in the same boat as Tess. Our poor kids.  Is Tess doing any better?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Nope- she is still hopping around on three legs 2/3 of the time. She does not seem to be in any visible pain- but then, dogs are stoic. She is still wanting to play like normal but I'm keeping her quiet. 

I am thinking she might have gotten her foot stuck in the deck- the boards have about 1/2 to 3/4 spacings and Bishop has gotten his foot stuck before, a couple times actually. That or she may have just jumped and landed funny. 

Fingers crossed she'll stop limping soon! Keeping an IG quiet is not fun!

I hope Minnie feels better also!!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Caty M said:


> She does not seem to be in any visible pain- but then, dogs are stoic.


Seriously!!! It's kinda frustrating!! I had a german shepherd growing up who was the biggest baby.... but not Minnie. Carl accidentally got the dremmel on her pad while doing her nails a few months ago and it bled a little.....but not so much as a peep outta her! Even when she hit the table today (there was a very audible SMACK sound), she didn't make a sound... just hobbled away.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Should I consider giving her an anti-inflammatory? (are there any that are safe for dogs?)
> 
> Would a covered hot water bottle/covered icepack work?
> 
> I guess I'll just keep her with me at all times for now. Potty breaks are easy, if Bishy isn't outside also she does a quick pee and goes back in.


you can give her an appropriate dose of aspirin for a day or so, but that's about it.

there are doggy nsaids available by prescription, but it is thought that aspirin for any length of time can be rough on their stomachs...

if your baby is in enough pain to be given aspirin, then maybe consider taking her to the vet to be looked at...


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

How is Tess doing now?? Improvement???


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

magicre said:


> you can give her an appropriate dose of aspirin for a day or so, but that's about it.
> 
> there are doggy nsaids available by prescription, but it is thought that aspirin for any length of time can be rough on their stomachs...
> 
> if your baby is in enough pain to be given aspirin, then maybe consider taking her to the vet to be looked at...


Do be EXTREMELY careful with aspirin I've seen dogs get bleeding ulcers with just one dose. I would strongly recommend a vet visit, as Iggy's are notorious for broken legs.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

when it comes to my dogs health i don't
hesitate about going to the Vet. your dog
is limping. why wait to see the Vet. i would
go to the E-Vet if my Vet's office was closed.


----------

